# July 03



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Went early morning and the wind was ripping and water was stained more than it has been. Used my crabnet gigg and scooped about two dozen blue crabs. Chicken wire net on one end and gigg on the other. Lots of crabs on the beach and if thats all you targeted you could fill a cooler in short order. ​


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice haul & great eats!


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Terry, is there another gigging contest I don't know about?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you got a few "Flat Ones" too


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Turtle the yearly contest with the GCFC started and is in full swing. Ten dollars to enter this year and the leader is 24 inches.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice haul man!!!!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

What area are you gigging


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Goo job! What does the card say under the 3 July and why? Did somebody accuse you of posting old pictures?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

DFA,it says his screen name,and it goes along with the contest on GCFC. I doubt anyone would question him about when he stuck fish, he knows how to get it done.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Jared, That is exactly right , your screen name and date has to be in the photo to enter a fish in the GCFC contest. Don't need to post old pics and usually don't save them anyway.


----------



## Bbeer (Jul 6, 2013)

I am staying in condo on perdido key. Can I gig Flounder along the shoreline of the "river"? Wasn't sure if there were Flounder in this location but I thought I saw some boat doing it the other night!


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

*July 2nd*

Went to the lagoon Tuesday night and gigged 3 nice flounder. It was pretty murked up and only could see in certain spots. This was before the rain. I fished for about 4 hours and covered a lot of ground to get them. It was nice having baked flounder for the 4th festivities.


----------

